# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  ما لا تعرفه عن أضرار الموز

## mohamed73

يعد الموز من الفاكهة اللذيذة جدًا ذات  الطعم  الجميل والمحبب للنفس كما أنه من أكثر الفاكهة استهلاكًا في العالم  يوجد الكثير من الأنواع هو من أهم المصادر للحصول على الفيتامينات والمعادن  والمركبات العضوية ومضادات الأكسدة و على فيتامين ب6 والحامض الأميني  التربتوفان الذي يقضي على الاكتئاب، ويعملان على إفراز هرمون السعادة  السيروتونين كما أنه غني بالبوتاسيوم الذي يعالج ارتفاع ضغط الدم  و يوازن الصوديوم بالدم هو من الخيارات المناسبة لمرضى فقر الدم بسبب  الحديد من من الفاكهة  الفعالة لجسم الإنسان ينصح أحصائي التغذية بتناول  الموز قبل التمارين الرياضية لإعطاء الجسم طاقة و استهلاكه بالحد المعتدل و  لكن هل فكرنا يومًا بالآثار الجانبية المرتبة على كثرة تناول الموز .*أضرار كثرة تناول الموز :* الذي لا نعرفه عن الموز هو الأضرار التي يسببها لجسم  الإنسان تناول كميات كبيرة من الموز أو جرعات خاطئة سوف من شأنه أن يتسبب  في أضرار جسيمة لصحة الإنسان منها :خطر زيادة الوزن : يحتوي الموز على سكريات  منها السكروز والفركتوز والجلوكوز وكذلك البروتينات والنشويات تحتوي  الموزه الواحدة على 105 سعره حرارية على عكس أنواع الفاكهة الأخرى لا تحتوي  على أكثر من 60 سعرة حرارية لثمرة الواحدة فعند الإكثار من تناول الموز  عند الكمية المسموح بها تتحول تلك السكريات لدهون عنيدة محدثة دهون البطن و الخصر على الأغلب لذلك يفضل تناول الموز مرتين إلى ثلاث أسبوعيًا حسب حجم الثمرة لو كبيرة يفضل ثمرة واحدة لو صغيرة يفضل اثنان.خطر الإصابة بالصداع النصفي أو الشقيقة:  يحتوي الموز على كميات من التيرامين  Tyramine الذي من شأنه أن يسبب الصداع  النصفي فعند الإكثار من تناول الموز يرتفع هذا المركب فيسبب الصداع و في  حالة الإصابة المسبقة بالصداع الامتناع نهائيًا عن تناول الموز.خطر فرط البوتاسيوم بالدم Hyperkalemia:   عند الإفراط في تناول الموز يتسبب في حدوث فرط البوتاسيوم عند الحد المسموح  به مما يترتب عليه الإصابة بالغثيان وحدوث خلل في معدلات النبض ويؤدي في  الأخير لحدوث الأزمات القلبية حسب الدراسات التي قام بها معهد لينوس بولينغ  Linus Carl Pauling في جامعة ولاية أوريغون أن تناول كمية أكثر من 18 جم  من البوتاسيوم تتسبب في فرط البوتاسيوم بالدم ..!!خطر تسوس الأسنان: الذي لا نعرفه عن الموز  أن كثرة تناوله تتسبب في حدوث تسوس الأسنان لأنه غني بالسكريات والنشويات  التي تسبب حالات التسوس لابد من الحرص جيدًا على تنظيف الفم بعد تناول  الموز لأن السكريات تذوب في الفم بشكل سريع مما يجعل الأسنان عرضة للتسوس . النعاس : من مخاطر كثرة تناول الموز  بالنهار خاصة كثرة النعاس و عدم القدرة على الاستيقاظ بسبب كثرة معدن  الماغنسيوم الذي يساهم في تهدئة الأعصاب والعضلات .الإسهال والإمساك : يحتوي الموز على  الألياف الغذائية التي تساعد الأمعاء للعمل بشكل طبيعي و لكن عند الإكثار  من تناوله يحدث اضطراب في الهضم ويكون عكس طبيعة الجسم مما يتسبب في  الإصابة بالإمساك أو الإسهال. كثرة الغازات : احتواء الموز على سكر الفركتوز والألياف الذائبة التي تجد المعدة صعوبة في هضمها فينتج الغازات مما يتسبب في الانزعاج واضطرابات القولون .خطر أمراض الكلى : فرط البوتاسيوم بالدم من المؤشرات القوية لارتفاع نسبة البوتاسيوم مما يتسبب في حدوث إرهاق للكلى واضطراب وظائف الكلى ..لذلك الحد المعتدل من أي شيء يكون مناسب  للصحة النفسية والجسدية على السواء ، الموز من الفاكهة اللذيذة ذات القيمة  الغذائية العالية ولكن عند فرط التناول يترتب عليه الأضرار سالفة الذكر ..

----------

